# webradio automatisch starten



## Preetz (29. März 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte gerne mein eigenes shoutcast- webradio automatisch beim öffnen meiner Homepage starten lassen. Winamp soll also von alleine aufgehen.
Wie muß ich das machen? 
Der Hörer muss also nicht immer erst anklicken sondern hört sofort die Mucke.
danke für Tipps. Micha


----------

